# graphite



## mickster (Sep 5, 2018)

hi! am new to site. thank you for the invite. long story short----- I have experience with graphite pencils. I have taken college art drawing I,II,II and dropped out after that. this was in the late 1990's. and I have been drawing on/off since then and I wanted to go to the next level which was colored pencil. so please direct me if in wrong forum or site. I am just looking to pick back up my graphite skills and get into colored pencils and maybe marker. anyone have any suggestions upon best books,tutorials,online classes,videos for doing so? as for I have looked into community colleges and they are wanting at least 600.00 dollars for one class. UGG! I know its been awhile but I have the drawing itch so to speak. any suggestions would be awesome and greatful.

am located in southern Colorado.


----------

